# Cellular trail cams



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone have any first hand reviews or recommendations with these.. thinking it might be cool to set up behind the house to get instant feed when deer are at the feeder... I was looking at the moultrie xa7000i as I've had luck with moultrie cameras in the past... do you get a notification when pics are available as real time or something you have to download so often? What are some using for data plan? Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a couple moultries, I have the 7000i which is a camera and modem all in one I also have a separate mv2 modem that I got to connect a camera I already had. It is very addicting getting the notifications and checking the pics! Both mine are Verizon, you just down load the Moultrie app and do everything through there: phone plans etc. The notifications come about 2 min after the pics are taken, so pretty close to real time. I love mine.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I run Spartan cameras and truly enjoy them....no issues....awesome video footage and night and day pics are awesome quality....not the cheapest ones out there but they are low maintenance and only $5 monthly through Verizon. Now friends of mine had signed up with Radix and started running their cams....under $200 a month and really solid quality. Not sure operation on them as I dont run them nor monthly but as far as price and quality goes they are really well.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you guys using the cameras on fairly flat land? From what I’ve read they work on line of sight to communicate between cameras. My place is extremely hilly so as of now I haven’t tried them.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I run one in the Morgan Co. Ohio and 1 in Barbour Co. WV neither have flat anything. You definitely need to use them in the top 1/3 of a ridge just like making a phone call. The Moultrie cams have a signal indicator on them so you may have to check to see the strength at your camera site. I have been pretty impressed with the whole thing, it is very addicting when that notification bings on your phone! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I built my own battery boxes and solar charger, I have less than $40 in them. Moultrie sells their box for $70 and solar charger for another $70 = $140 tot. I made a trip to harbor freight for plastic ammo boxes and bought the rest on eBay saved myself $100 each on them. I am 5 months in now on my 1st one and I am at 100% on my battery life so I'm pretty sure the only time I'll have to physically go to the camera is when my sd card gets full.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Mike. Good info. Many of my good travel routes are in bottoms. Most have a pretty bad cell signal unfortunately. Got a few spots that may make it worth trying one out though.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We use spypoint link for a camera at work. We put roadkill out at different locations to see what animals come in and feed on it. Educational purposes. 

Seems to work well in most locations. It will send notifications (pictures and viedos) straight to my phone.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the Spypoint Mico Mini...
and the first month was GREAT!!(that was in late August)
Now..I would not recommend them..


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the Moultrie XV7000 and I'm pretty happy with it. My neighbor has the Spartan cam and it's awesome! Spypoint takes low quality pics as I had one and gave it to my friend.
The Spypoint was not the micro mini so I can't comment on that particular model


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have had several spy points at our camp and they've all stunk!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have two spy point link evo cams and love them.


----------

